# Your play/ free roam area



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Hey.....I just wanted to see pics of other people's play/ free roam area looked like. I'm just curious and wanted to get some more fun ideas for my ratties. I don't have any pics of mine but I really want to see everyone elses.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My free roam area is the third bedroom, which isn't being used. There's nothing much in there worth taking pictures of, unless the little ones are in there.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

i can't do anything specific for my kids, they like what they are not supposed to have and show no interest in actual "rat" toys and so on! so i just let them use my spare bedroom which i have moved in to with them temporarily and just let them run about. we have a desk with their cage on it and they climb up a box with bags in it that they make a nest in. they climb into my chest of drawers and leaving them run as i sleep they have now claimed the top draw as their den. 

i would like to see play areas too!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I use my hall. It's a small area but my rats seem to still love running about there. And I put tons of toys in there when they are out and put a foam core barrier up and close the doors and it's completely rat safe! It's probably the equiviant to those who use bathrooms.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I have pictures, I just need to get them up... coming soon!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Until I can find some way to satisfactorily ratproof any area up here (or until I move out), my ratties are limited to my bed/computer desk/top two drawers of the dresser next to the desk (and, of course, me!). I have a ramp from the desk to the bed. There's really nothing to see, not too many toys other than tunnels and boxes and a blanket. But they seem to enjoy it, so it's good enough for now. I just can't wait until they can all play together! If you really want a picture I can snap one though ^_^


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my freerange area is the living room... just normal living room stuff in there, lol!!!


----------



## mreechan (Jul 18, 2007)

I either block them into the hallway or put them in the bathroom. I think they enjoy the hallway more, because it is larger and I lay a blanket down for them to tunnel through, but the bathroom is much easier for me because there is no chance for them to escape. And I have pretty bad arthritis, so it's hard for me to sit on the floor with them. In the bathroom I can sit on the edge of the tub or the toilet and watch them roam.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's the setup for my ratties' free-roam time. It varies each time, but generally always looks something like this. I take off 3 of the 4 FN doors on the bottom, and put cat play gyms there. Makes for easy in/out access, and also a nice place to be for ratties that don't really like being ALL the way out of the cage and on the floor.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Well, before my rats ran away from home and hitchhiked north to live with Night :lol: I just let them run around my bedroom (which is not much to see.) Their free-range time has to be supervised because I have a computer (and all the trappings that go with it) in my room and I don't want any chewed wires. Even with supervision Fiona popped several buttons off my keyboard and hid them...I have yet to find the 'y' button. :roll:


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

.......speechless


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wow night thats amazing, we are moving house soon and mom is getting a house with an extra bedroom which is gunna be the rat room  at the moment the boys roam on my bed or on the sofa depending which room im in


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

WOW :|

I love your rat room Night! I wish I could do something like that. I saw this cat toy at Walmart that has the holes to climb in and out of.....is that what the big thing on your floor is....I was questioning whether or not I should buy it....


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

The first thing I thought when I saw those pictures was "Wow, I love that rug" >.>;;;

I've been looking at cat furniture lately, because it does seem like it would be really fun for ratties. The ones with platforms to play on, and places to hide in. I can't wait to have a rat room!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i let rocky play in the bath tub every morning.....i put some tubes and such in there for him to play one and i spred some treat (like broccoli or something) around for him to munch.....he likes to play in the recliner....IN the rcliner...the inner workings of it.....and he likes to play "chase me mummy" when i try to get him after he dives into the recliner....i cant wait till i can get him a buddy.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Night you should become a ratty interior designer, that is the coolest "rat room" ever lol! My girls enjoy to free roam the bathroom, its the only REALLY rat proof room I have, other than the bedroom I suppose, but there are too many wires in there...


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

SamsterAndRocky said:


> he likes to play in the recliner....IN the rcliner...the inner workings of it.....and he likes to play "chase me mummy" when i try to get him after he dives into the recliner


It's not a good idea to let your rat do this, it is very easy for him to be hurt inside a chair like that.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

WOW!!Night,remind me to get you to come do my rat room when I move out!(I'm only 13 now)its very colorful!I love it,and I'm sure your rats do!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

> SamsterAndRocky wrote:
> he likes to play in the recliner....IN the rcliner...the inner workings of it.....and he likes to play "chase me mummy" when i try to get him after he dives into the recliner
> 
> It's not a good idea to let your rat do this, it is very easy for him to be hurt inside a chair like that.


i don't LET him do it....he just does......at first he was a good little ratty and just sat on me and watched tv....but now he's crazy and needs lotsa time to run and jump.....i get paid tomarrow, so hopefully i can get some things for the ratties


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

go to a $ store. get creative. It's more fun for you and your ratties


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

the $ or Â£ store is a great idea, anything supposedly for rats means my rats aren't interested. i will get creative, and it doesn't matter if they wreck it as it was cheap.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

[quote}and it doesn't matter if they wreck it as it was cheap.[/quote]

EXACTLY !!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Not as cool as Night's, but I let my horde take over the bathroom. It should be interesting finding a new spot for freerange in the new apartment. These pictures are from a few months ago, so my setup has changed quite a bit. It gives you the general idea though.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been looking at goodwill for cheap kids toys that I know might seem intriguing in a rat's eyes... they are so cheap


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Reachthestars: It looks like you have a ratty toy box! At my house, that is the favorite part of play time!


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

Night your ratties live the life. I had to shield my rat's eyes for fear of them becoming to jelous.  I think they my become depressed at the sight of your cage and play area.  haha it's amazing


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Never mind my rats, I'm moving into Night's cage and play room.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Lol, thanks everyone!


----------



## RatFan (May 14, 2007)

I was thinking of letting my ratties play in the kitchen..because the stove is located up an end wich we have blocked on account of the new dog but the dining area is fully lino and no wires in site apart from under the fridge 

i'll get piccies soon also anyone have any ideas for fun because im not creative or fun...


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

I let Pinky have the run of my bedroom , i put old tumble dryer pipes out , baskets , tennis balls , old shoe boxes with holes in , stuff like that , i also hide treats around the various bits and bobs to keep her exploring.By far her favourite tho are the tumble dryer pipes !


----------

